# My TRT experiences



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 22, 2012)

well i started out seeing my Urologist and when he couldnt get my levels up,he sent me to my 1st endo,and he started me out with a respectful dose and after 3 months,nothing changed much,so after about 6 months he got me up to 300mg/10 days and it finally got my levels up around 500,which he said is good and normal,but i still felt like crap

so then i begin to question estro control and HCG use and he just turned into an ass to be honest,i said doesnt higher doses of test cause conversion to estro and he said yes,but would not presr me an A.I so i went to another endo,same thing happened with him,and actaully lowered my dose to 150mg every 2weeks,not happenening,so i pretty much told him what i thought,i said one man may feel good with his levels at 500 but i dont,i said all men arent the same in their metabolism,but he would listen and told me to listen to trained doctors and not friends on trt and internet,so i dropped him like a anvil.....now i see my GP which is a woman,she checks my levels and presrc me what i need to feel normal,i hate fucking endo's sorry for the rant


----------



## PFM (Apr 23, 2012)

I have the same experience with Endo's are fucks! We are all different and I am sure I had HIGH NATTY in my prime because I need my levels around 900ng's.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 23, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> I have the same experience with Endo's are fucks! We are all different and I am sure I had HIGH NATTY in my prime because I need my levels around 900ng's.


thats me Mike,my levels need to be that high for me to function and feel good,the endo's just put everyman in a class where if you are in the norm on paper well then there you will be,dont make  a damn how you feel


----------



## weights=life (Apr 24, 2012)

lol mike you really keep your levels at 900 when off


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 25, 2012)

weights=life said:


> lol mike you really keep your levels at 900 when off


prolly does lol


----------

